
Google should be regulated like telcos and electricity companies, say rivals - ytNumbers
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2042954/google-should-be-regulated-like-telcos-and-electricity-companies-say-rivals.html
======
Sven7
I trust Google much more than any other monopoly out there. Just contrast
their behavior, with other companies sitting on mountains of cash. They don't
need to do a lot of the things they do. Yet they do it. That's a big positive.

The negative is innovation in search is restricted to a few hundred people
sitting in Mountain View. I just don't think innovation in search is happening
at the pace that it could be happening because of this limit.

Just as they have done with Android and Chrome and Youtube they need to create
a marketplace on top of search.

Just think about it...right now they have a random bunch of 10 or so tabs
(flights, recipes, patents etc) above the search box. Is that it?

To expand search to its full potential that list has to expand. What better
way to do it than create a marketplace?

It would be a good experiment to run a pilot in some small country or city and
see what happens. Unlimited API access to google search...any app built on top
of that platform that gets X number of hits becomes another tab above your
search bar...for a price...or advertisers could make it free cause domain
based search can get them better targeting. This is just an example but they
really should be trying to tap into entire dev community worldwide to expand
search.

